# Upgrading the trem on an Ibanez RG270 Can it be done?



## MIL8 (Dec 9, 2012)

I have an Ibanez RG 270, I've upgraded the pickups to Dimarzio Evolutions, removed the middle single coil, and installed a pickguard. It's really great playing and sounding guitar, the body really resonates on this one. One huge problem is the trem, it's awful, I just have it blocked because it's useless. Is there any way to upgrade this to maybe an Edge or Lo-Pro Edge without major work? If it could be done this would be one great guitar.

Thanks!


----------



## Jake (Dec 9, 2012)

what trem is in it now? If its the edge III then I'm 90% sure the edge pro is a direct swap


----------



## groverj3 (Dec 9, 2012)

One of the edge models is a direct swap for an OFR. Not sure if it's the edge 3, but I thought it was...


----------



## MIL8 (Dec 9, 2012)

Its some kind of single locking version, I'm trying to find what the exact name for it was but I can't find it so far.


----------



## s4tch (Dec 9, 2012)

I think those RG270s had the SLT101 (single locking) trem. It has a weird shape, a bit like a Lo-Trs, but different anyway. I'm not sure there's a direct replacement for it.







EDIT: check this @jemsite:
http://www.jemsite.com/forums/showpost.php?p=967443&postcount=2
_"Edge/LoPro MAY need some touch of file in the inner corners of the cavity, right were the tail starts:






and also some routing below the bolt lock screw's spring. i know it cause i've replaced the Single-Locking trem with a LoPro in my 270. i'd suggest you to get an Original Floyd Rose or a Gotoh GE1996T. i'm positive 99% they will fit."_


----------



## MIL8 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yea that is it. I can handle some modifying if it needs to be done. I wouldn't even be opposed to routing out the cavity, I'm just not sure what would need to be done.


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 9, 2012)

groverj3 said:


> One of the edge models is a direct swap for an OFR. Not sure if it's the edge 3, but I thought it was...



You are correct, Edge III is a direct swap for an OFR.

I'm not sure about the single-locker in the 270, it might work with an OFR or Schaller.


----------



## s4tch (Dec 10, 2012)

MIL8 said:


> Yea that is it. I can handle some modifying if it needs to be done. I wouldn't even be opposed to routing out the cavity, I'm just not sure what would need to be done.



I read some jemsite, forum.ibanez.com threads about this trem later the other day, and there was a guy somewhere who wrote that he found the OFR being a direct replacement for this single locking bridge. If you get an OFR, please report back whether it worked for you as well.

You can also have a Floyd Rose Special: same specs, same size as an OFR, a lot cheaper, but still decent quality (and a lot better than the SLT101). Just sayin', I wouldn't bother with an Edge III. Of all cheap Ibanez bridges, I'd get a Lo-Trs: that is not bad at all, it's just that the Edge/LoPro Edge are excellent.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Dec 10, 2012)

don`t know who much this helps but i got a rg270 and I replaced the saddles with whatever floydrose saddles were on sale,sorry I did`t measure or check which size or anything,tossed in a set,I don`t know if there are different sizes.


----------



## MIL8 (Dec 10, 2012)

By OFR I assume you mean Original Floyd Rose? I've never owned a guitar with one, and if I've played one I don't remember, the only guitars that I have owned with locking trems are Ibanez Lo Pro Edge. How does the Floyd Rose compare to these?


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 10, 2012)

It's a higher quality unit (base plate is entirely hardened steel, bolts are higher quality) but functionally pretty much the same. Some people don't like that the fine tuners stick straight up instead of being angled back like on the lo pro.


----------



## MIL8 (Dec 10, 2012)

As long as it works as well as the Lo Pro Edge I'm all for it. I'm thinking about changing out the pickups for white (body is black), going with gold hardware, and getting a rosewood neck with a white headstock (currently maple and black). I think it will look cool. 

Thanks!


----------



## Lotra (Dec 11, 2012)

I have one of those RG270 with a single looking tremolo ( SLT101) .....I replace it with a Gotoh ( Gotoh Locking Tremolo Chrome | Allparts.com ) it was a direct swap ! It´s a beauty....have a bigger range than a Egde Pro.....dive bombs all the way


----------

